# Guys I am happy to announce:)



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I dont have SA or depression today..
I am so so so happy for myself and life is full of joys and fun...:boogie


All I did is try to live a little the way I love to:clap


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesomeness, Im happy for you  Now share your secrets!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome! Keep it up and your on your way to success.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

:clap Yay you!!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

congratulations. i feel like i am on my way to getting rid of it too.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I dnt know exactly...
But i would like to thank my first crush who contacted me three months ago and it just reincarnated me..
I am single still but he recreated the memories as it were 8 years before


I dnt have much to say but it really started with giving up
Yes i gave up on me and my dreams..I MEANT 'i just cleared out some of my dreams that were haunting my head.i replaced them with some some dreams(career related)

and it worked
i started doing crazy stuffs like driving,singing,listening to songs,watching movies..like literally giving a break to my life...

Driving has helped me lots,coz i have been scared of it...looking at world around while driving makes me gooey ..i love it now

I suddenly started enjoying myself and staying away from internet...

i dnt know exactly but i feel i allowed myself to see world through some new scenarios...i want to live and enjoy the beauty of world and acheive the targets i set while i was a kid..

Make-up theraphy helped me tons hehehe and exercising 

Waking up early and sleeping earlier than i used to healed me.

Recently gave exams and i passed out by reading foir some hrs before exam..ths has boosted my self-confidence...

i left wandering around depressing threads here and that works really...


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> I dont have SA or depression today..
> I am so so so happy for myself and life is full of joys and fun...:boogie
> 
> All I did is try to live a little the way I love to:clap


Great Raj  so happy for you .Ek jaadu ki jhappi de de :hug


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Awesomeness, Im happy for you  Now share your secrets!





visualkeirockstar said:


> Awesome! Keep it up and your on your way to success.





mdiada said:


> :clap Yay you!!





asw12345 said:


> congratulations. i feel like i am on my way to getting rid of it too.





Neutrino said:


> Aww, congrats  that's so good to hear.





Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> :boogie:boogie:boogie


Thank you everyone


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

santosh680 said:


> Great Raj  so happy for you .Ek jaadu ki jhappi de de :hug


Thanks Santosh and I wish u luck. 
I knew my SA wasnt worse..it was more of Depression which is on holiday now....I wont let it come back to my house now..I am free..like a Free bird...:teeth
.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> I dont have SA or depression today..
> I am so so so happy for myself and life is full of joys and fun...:boogie
> 
> All I did is try to live a little the way I love to:clap





Ashley1990 said:


> Thanks Santosh and I wish u luck.
> I knew my SA wasnt worse..it was more of Depression which is on holiday now....I wont let it come back to my house now..I am free..like a Free bird...:teeth
> .


Yay! I am so happy for you ! The sky is YOURS !KEEP FLYING !


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

YES!!! this is great news!!!!  Keep on flying free bird!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ben88 (Jul 4, 2012)

This. Made. Me. Happy.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

ben88 said:


> This. Made. Me. Happy.


Thanks ..

I remember one quote - Life will knock us down,You can choose whether to get back or not'

It inspires me lots


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

congrats :yay. Glad you're feeling happier


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alright! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Martinzky (Apr 10, 2012)

Good on you!


----------



## Help is Here (Jul 20, 2012)

:clap:boogie:group:squeeze:nw:nw:yay:yay :banana :banana


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm glad that you're feeling better


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Fun


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

hi, congratss to you.. Keep doing it.. Love and nature makes you happy


----------

